
Backdoor found in closed source AMD Linux driver - sandGorgon
https://twitter.com/hashcat/status/422665130002747392
======
wanda
Protip #1 HNsearch is your friend.

[http://hnsearch.com](http://hnsearch.com)

→
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7049950](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7049950)

▬▬▬

Protip #2 read the Twitter conversation before submitting a Tweet.

    
    
      @KieronGillespie
      It is just checking to make sure the render state hasn't 
      been compromised between execution. Preventing hacks in 
      games.
    
      @KieronGillespie
      This may have something more to do with backdoor hacking into 
      D3D for hackers to enable wall and speed hacks for their games
    
      @rhymoid
      Disassemble it and you'll see it's harmless.
    
      @molnar_g
      Disassembly: http://pastebin.com/K1hRupTp
    

Maybe I am wrong, maybe I am an idealist, but I would prefer to think that
nobody would be stupid enough to label a malicious backdoor as `backdoor`.

